# Suppliers



## Polar Bear (Mar 15, 2008)

Post Links to: Military, Police and Outdoor Gear here. I will combine into one post

Blawkhawk

5.11 Tactical

Vermont's Barre Army Navy

Campmor

Maxpedition

Beyond Tactical Clothing 

HiViz Sights

Optics Planet

Cops Plus

Spec Gear

OPSGEAR

Green Mountain

Sure Fire


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 15, 2008)

Excellent site for bulk reloading at lower than average prices: ( I have used and recommend)
http://www.tjconevera.com/

Target supplies (E-type silouhettes and more)
http://www.letargets.com/html/military.html

Everything tactical at this store: (used it for AK parts)
http://www.opsgear.com/

Two if my favorite manufacturers:

Tactical Tailor:
http://www.tacticaltailor.com/

Eagle Industries:
http://www.eagleindustries.com/

I am a former VP of Sales and Bus Dev of OPSGEAR - great company, great gear, and a great group of people! 

David Burnell, Founder/CEO, has been providing training to MIL units and LE at no cost for years at the Urban Warfare Center His way of giving back to the community of warriors (you all) who protect us at home and abroad.

Diamondback Tactical

Blade Tech

Mission Knives www.missionknives.com
Phantom Lights www.phantomlights.com
Quantico Arms www.quanticoarms.com
High Speed Gear hwww.highspeedgearinc.com
Tactical Assault Gear www.theoperatorschoice.com
OPTactical http://optactical.com
TRG www.trgear.com
Triple Aught Design www.tadgear.com
Southwest Motor Sports www.southwestmotorsports.com
Practical Tactical www.practicaltactical.net
Crye Precision http://cryeprecision.com
SKD Tactical www.skdtac.com
SOE Gear www.originalsoegear.com
BDS www.bdstacticalgear.com
London Bridge Trading www.londonbridgetrading.com
SO Tech. www.specopstech.com
SORD Australia www.sordaustralia.com
Safety Systems www.safetysystemscorp.com
Outdoor Research military.outdoorresearch.com
Massif www.massif.com
Revision Eyewear www.revisioneyewear.com
ESS essgoggles.com
Arena Industries arenaindustries.com
Tactical Command Industries www.tacticalcommand.com
TACARM www.tacarm.com
Wiggy's www.wiggys.com
Novatac www.novatac.com
Pentagon Light www.pentagonlight.com
County Comm. http://countycomm.com
Inova Light http://inovalight.com
TangoDown http://tangodown.com
Lowa www.lowaboots.com
Wellco www.wellco.com
Danner www.danner.com
Lathrop & Sons www.lathropandsons.com
OTB Boots www.otbboots.com
Arc'teryx www.arcteryx.com
Trauma Packs www.traumapacks.com
Drop Zone Tactical www.dropzonetactical.com
Orc Industries www.orcind.com
OTTE Gear www.ottegear.com
Spydero www.spyderco.com
Emerson www.emersonknives.com
Kershaw www.kershawknives.com
Strider Knives www.striderknives.com
Busse Knives www.bussecombat.com
SOG Knives www.sogknives.com

CSM gear is a great company run by a former SARC. www.csmgear.com He designs and makes all of his own gear and will customize anything you want. A lot of his gear comes in the FSBE kit. BDS tactical (because dying sucks) is another good one, its run by an old Force Recon guy. Used to be called Special Operations Equipment. www.bdstactical.com I didn't see Amron, TSSI (www.tacsurv.com), SOTECH (www.specopstech.com), or R&S tactical (www.rstactical.com) mentioned. CSM gear is a disable veteran owned small business and you can sole source purchase from that company if you are doing a government buy. Mystery Ranch makes the best rucks available: http://www.mysteryranch.com/site/military_loads.php

www.bravocompanyusa.com

If Bravo doesn't have it, then you probably don't need it on your AR15. Just kidding, but you'll find most everything you could want or need from Bravocompanyusa.com.

British gear

http://www.silvermans.co.uk/
--------------------------------
New Zealand gear

http://www.kiwidisposals.co.nz/
-------------------------------
Huge selection of exotic uniforms.

http://www.tridentmilitary.com/

(Turn the volume down on your computer when opening this!)
----------------------------------



			
				Teufel said:
			
		

> BDS tactical (because dying sucks) is another good one, its run by an old Force Recon guy. Used to be called Special Operations Equipment. www.bdstactical.com


 
Not to be argumentative but BDS was never SOE nor was it owned by the same person as SOE. BDS was at one time owned by the x-wife of John Willis (the original owner of SOE and designer of their gear). I am unsure who owns BDS at this time, and am under the impression she sold it to one of her investors, however the majority of their gear are knock-offs of John's original designs. For the same amount of money you can own the original.

http://www.originalsoegear.com

Crip

Triple Aught Design

http://www.hsgi.us

http://www.hagor.co.il/HTMLs/Home.aspx "israel"

http://www.pxprato.it italia

http://www.oneshottactical.com/ canada

http://www.dropzonetactical.com/ canada

http://www.bestscopesonline.com/ 

www.backyardoutfitters.com 

www.scopeandlaser.com 

www.supplycaptain.com 

www.bhigear.com


----------



## mrc_023320 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Kitting/Gear...*

I work for ADS Tactical, Inc. I am not a sales person, so I have no angle here. That said, the company is the largest supplier of operational equipment in the world outside the stock system. We have strong buyer agreements with thousands of manufacturers (most of those listed above in this thread) and represent roughly 300,000+ products. The company actually began with servicing special operations units' tactical gear and kitting needs. Over 50% of the company is prior-service and everyone takes the desire to serve the military very seriously. 

Again, I do not sell anything. I am just really impressed with the company and see from the inside that they have a genuine commitment to serving those in the armed services. They also have a great deal of experience with helping units request/justify unfunded requirements.


----------



## BloodHound (Jun 27, 2011)

GSS Virginia Beach, Va...............


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 3, 2012)

http://www.calsentllc.com/Kydex-Holster-Makers.html


----------



## digrar (May 8, 2019)

I have a mate in Canada at the moment on his honeymoon. He's still serving and was looking at picking up a good multicam goretex jacket while he was there. Where is the place to go in the great white North?


----------



## policemedic (May 8, 2019)

Where in Canada?


----------



## digrar (May 9, 2019)

Canmore Alberta at the moment. IIRC they were going to be moving around a fair bit.


----------



## RackMaster (May 9, 2019)

digrar said:


> Canmore Alberta at the moment. IIRC they were going to be moving around a fair bit.



Is he looking for a specific brand? How long will he be "here" .  I'll take a look.

He can start with this place in Calgary. 

Crown Outdoor & Tactical 
1005 - 11 Street S. E. 
Calgary, Alberta 
T2G 3E9

Phone - 1 (403) 265-1754
Crown Outdoor & Tactical


----------



## digrar (May 9, 2019)

Next stop is Vancouver. No idea on brand, just wants proper goretex, not knock off airsoft spec type gear.


----------



## RackMaster (May 10, 2019)

digrar said:


> Next stop is Vancouver. No idea on brand, just wants proper goretex, not knock off airsoft spec type gear.



Just a quick search I found this shop.  Arc'teryx 

Arc'teryx Alpha Jacket LT (Gen 2) - Shop Online


----------



## digrar (May 10, 2019)

I've only ever heard good things about Arc'teryx.


----------



## RackMaster (May 10, 2019)

digrar said:


> I've only ever heard good things about Arc'teryx.



This stuff specifically is popular among a lot of guy's I know still in.

That store I posted also offers a military and law enforcement discount.  

He can also order from the company.
Law Enforcement & Armed Forces / Arc'teryx LEAF


----------



## Viper1 (May 11, 2019)

Equipt Expedition Outfitters

Me and SGM stopped by their shop in Salt Lake City. If you want to put some additional survival and camping capability on your vehicle, this is the place.


----------

